# Paph phillipinense var roebellinii 'Coco' AM/AOC



## emydura (Dec 4, 2018)

At the same time my Susan Booth was awarded, my roebellinii was given an AM award. It is a nice clone with a very intense red colouring. I have named it after my loyal dog.

Unfortunately the judges had the plant all day at a workshop. When I got it back, a lot of the petals had shrivelled up, so this photo is not showing it at its best. It is a problem witht this species. The flowers don't last long and they are very sensitive to low humidity. Still, it got an AM award so I was happy to make the sacrifice.

Just in case you think I have a very generous judging panel with all these recent awards.  They have actually been judged by a different panel on each occasion. The roth at our show in Canberra, the Bel Royal in Sydney and these last two at a regional judging workshop. There are not enough orchid judges in Canberra, so I don't get many opportunities to have my plants judged for awards. This year it has all come together.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 4, 2018)

One of my favorite species and a very nice one at that. Good growing!


----------



## John M (Dec 5, 2018)

Super! Congratulations!


----------



## fibre (Dec 5, 2018)

Great growing of a wonderful clone, David! Congrats, you have well deserved all your this years awards. 

Btw, I love the irregularity at the end of two lines of the drawing on the dorsal. It's so charming!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 5, 2018)

Very well deserved - a big congrats from the northern hemisphere! 

Kind regards,
Jens

PS.


emydura said:


> Just in case you think I have a very generous judging panel with all these recent awards.  They have actually been judged by a different panel on each occasion


Before you brought it up, yourself, the thought didn't even cross my mind! And, well, as you have posted pics along with the announcements of the awards, and we are not blind...one could consider your superfluous remarks as an insulting remark on our intelligence! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2018)

Another great result. You are killing it!
Award shopping.....................that's a new concept ...LOL
BTW - one L and 2 Ps and roebelenii


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2018)

Dang another one!!


----------



## emydura (Dec 6, 2018)

Guldal said:


> V
> Before you brought it up, yourself, the thought didn't even cross my mind! And, well, as you have posted pics along with the announcements of the awards, and we are not blind...one could consider your superfluous remarks as an insulting remark on our intelligence! :evil: :evil:



LOL. That comment of mine says more about me than you Jens. 



Ozpaph said:


> Award shopping.....................that's a new concept ...LOL
> BTW - one L and 2 Ps and roebelenii



You are going to have to explain that one to me Stephen.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 6, 2018)

philippinense - one L and 2 Ps, not how you have spelt it
roebelenii - is the correct spelling.

I never thought you were 'shopping' the plants around for higher awards. (though it does happen, apparently)


----------



## Guldal (Dec 6, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> roebelenii - is the correct spelling



Actually, Oz - a wizard in so many other ways, but here you are barking up the wrong tree - or as the germans would have put it: "Hier irrt Goethe!" (litterally: 'Here is Goethe wrong/making a mistake' - a saying addressing academic Besserwisserei :evil: ).

The plant is named P. roebbelenii in honour of the german orchid collector Carl Röbbelen (Braem & Chiron). As The International Code of Botanical Nomenclature does not allow for the german 'ö', the correct spelling is roebbelini. 

Most kind regards,
Jens


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Congrats and I love this species.
Yours certainly is a nice example of it. 

With regard to the spelling of the name, I believe it is roebelenii.
One B and one L. The Swiss (I believe) collector's surname was also Röbelen oder Röbelin. Both works according to the literature. 
So I believe that makes Roebelinii also works in my opinion? However, I always saw the name written as Roebelenii.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Award shopping, for the growers who are after getting their plants awarded, isn't it a natural thing to do, though??
Why waste a bench space and your precious time & energy with plants that are "less than"? All plants take time to take care of. 


Even for others like me who are not interested in awards, still shop around to find the plants with qualities that fit their taste the best.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 6, 2018)

Guldal said:


> The plant is named P. roebbelenii in honour of the german orchid collector Carl Röbbelen (Braem & Chiron). As The International Code of Botanical Nomenclature does not allow for the german 'ö', the correct spelling is roebbelini.
> 
> Most kind regards,
> Jens



Interesting, that's not how its spelt in the recent Orchid Digest Paphiopedilum issue written by Koopowitz - roebelenii. Its also spelt this way in 'The Plant List', Kew. http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl1.1/record/kew-147220


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 6, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Award shopping, for the growers who are after getting their plants awarded, isn't it a natural thing to do, though??
> Why waste a bench space and your precious time & energy with plants that are "less than"? All plants take time to take care of.
> 
> 
> Even for others like me who are not interested in awards, still shop around to find the plants with qualities that fit their taste the best.



Award shopping means taking the plant to a judging centre where it is more likely to be awarded ie the judges are more 'generous' in granting awards.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> Award shopping means taking the plant to a judging centre where it is more likely to be awarded ie the judges are more 'generous' in granting awards.



Ok, I get it now.


----------



## emydura (Dec 7, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> philippinense - one L and 2 Ps, not how you have spelt it
> roebelenii - is the correct spelling.
> 
> I never thought you were 'shopping' the plants around for higher awards. (though it does happen, apparently)



Yes, a bit careless. I'd struggle to spell that the same twice in a row. 

I wish I had the opportunities to 'shop' my plants around for higher awards. I'm rapt just to find a single available panel when I need it.


----------



## Spaph (Dec 8, 2018)

Congrats on the award, what a blooming and such a great time for you and all these awards!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 11, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> With regard to the spelling of the name, I believe it is roebelenii.
> One B and one L. The Swiss (I believe) collector's surname was also Röbelen oder Röbelin. Both works according to the literature.
> So I believe that makes Roebelinii also works in my opinion? However, I always saw the name written as Roebelenii.





Ozpaph said:


> Interesting, that's not how its spelt in the recent Orchid Digest Paphiopedilum issue written by Koopowitz - roebelenii. Its also spelt this way in 'The Plant List', Kew. http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl1.1/record/kew-147220



I'll have to look up the part of Herr Röbbelen being either german or swiss (and if so, most likely from the german speaking part) - you might be right on that one, Happypaphy?

But on the spelling of the name of the orchid collector - and thus _the correct spelling_ of the plant...c'mon, guys, give me a break! Don't tell me, that the multilingual Dr. Guido Braem, who lives and works in Germany (sic!), and who wouldn't jeopardize his academic credentials by not having checked the sources on the correct spelling of the name of either the plant or the man, got it wrong!
https://books.google.dk/books?id=aH...Q#v=onepage&q=carl röbbelen orchideen&f=false

And as for Kew - Kew Science, Plants of the world online, follows Cribb in placing the plant as a variety of philippinense, i.e. Paphiopedilum philippinense _var. roebbelinii_ [the italics are mine]
http://powo.science.kew.org/taxon/urn:lsid:ipni.org:names:953452-1


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2018)

Gorgeous plant, no matter how you spell it. Congrats!


----------



## h_mossy (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## troy (Dec 11, 2018)

Your awarded plants are greatly awardable by any judge panel, boohoo the hubub


----------



## chrismende (Dec 12, 2018)

Fantastic plant and growing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 12, 2018)

Guldal said:


> I'll have to look up the part of Herr Röbbelen being either german or swiss (and if so, most likely from the german speaking part) - you might be right on that one, Happypaphy?
> 
> But on the spelling of the name of the orchid collector - and thus _the correct spelling_ of the plant...c'mon, guys, give me a break! Don't tell me, that the multilingual Dr. Guido Braem, who lives and works in Germany (sic!), and who wouldn't jeopardize his academic credentials by not having checked the sources on the correct spelling of the name of either the plant or the man, got it wrong!
> https://books.google.dk/books?id=aH...Q#v=onepage&q=carl röbbelen orchideen&f=false
> ...



Interesting that Kew spells it both ways. As I understand it, the 'correct' spelling is how its first published, not whether its correctly spelt.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 12, 2018)

there's no hubub, Troy. David grows great plants and deserves all his awards.
Im trying to find a way to ensure the plant is correctly named. I find it interesting and challenging to unearth the truth.
I wonder how we can check the 'first' taxonomic publication???


----------

